# Otocinclus negros / Hisonotus paulinus



## louis_last (20 Nov 2012)

Managed to acquire sone of these from my LFS and as they seem to be much rarer than most Otocinclus, I thought I'd give the members here a heads up that there are still some available from Water Wonders on Gorgie road in Edinburgh. The reason I've listed both names is that some people catfish pros seem to think that both are actually one and the same. They dont know any better in the shop and are just selling them as generic "Otocinclus".
I can't take pictures but mine have settled in very well and like to stick close to my O. affinis. Really beautiful colouration, very green with almost golden spots. 
The picture below is not my own, and in my opinion doesn't do their markings justice


----------



## Radik (20 Nov 2012)

I have 4 of these over year now and they are hardier than normal otos and blahblahblahblah way more than normal otos. I think they like wood as well. But they are very nice indeed.


----------



## louis_last (20 Nov 2012)

I've not noticed them going for wood yet but they do seem to have a go at more mature clado algae that my affinis don't seem interested in, the biggest difference I can see is that they seem more calm and less skittery than my others. what do you mean blah way more than normal ottos? how big are yours compared to the more common otos by the way?


----------



## Radik (20 Nov 2012)

They are exactly same size as normal ottos I have 2 females 2 males. They are calmer yes you can catch then with hand easy. They are stuck at one place and next morning lot of poop below otos does not do this I mean really where does it comes from it has lot of waste...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2012)

Zebra ottos are best


----------



## louis_last (21 Nov 2012)

I'd love some zebras but I don't fancy my chances of finding any around Edinburgh and it seems like otos by mail order might be a bit risky on account of their delicate nature. 90% of the time when I see affinis or macrospilus in edinburgh they're half dead already and it's pretty slim pickings as far as fish shops go around here. I might try and get some zebras from tyne valley aquatics one day, those guys look pretty legit. where did you find them whitey?


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Nov 2012)

On the contrary, they are everywhere in shops near me. Issue is there about 15-25 quid each! I don't think so somehow! Lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Nov 2012)

I've got two, and 4 normal ones. 
I just got them at my local. About £8 a pop.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Nov 2012)

Yeah I think I would pay that, that seems a decent price!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## louis_last (28 Nov 2012)

Just thought I'd add to this thread for anyone interested in ottos who might read it that my experience with this fish suggests they're not exclusively vegetarian as a lot of material suggests. My O. affinis *definitely* eat baby brine shrimp as well as their usual cucumber and the native algae in my tank whilst the newer Hisonotus paulinus / Otocinclus negros don't. 
There's no doubt that their favorite food is algae and general biofilm but I'd even say that the affinis seem to prefer baby brine shrimp over cucumber.


----------

